# DP/DR the oppesite of enlightenment



## Malik (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Great. lets just kill ourselves.


----------



## glitteranddoom (Nov 15, 2011)

i like this guy. ive watched a lot of his videos on youtube already.

im glad the whole myth of DP being some sort of enlightened state is cleared up.


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

for fucks sake enlightenment isn't real.... ppl who try to actually get enlightened usually end up with dp because they meditate and look inside themselves all the time. When someone meets someone who is actually enlightened. Plz introduce me. Such a load of shit.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

you know, i dont think people who meditate get dp, i think they just feel something similar, and in rare cases have a pre disposition to dissociative problems


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

I agree Kate. Theres a difference between the acute and shocking realization, while meditating, that self is an illusion and the self actually BECOMING an illusion. permanently. aka DP.


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

many people preach that enlightenment is living without ego, or loss of self. no self. monks strive for detatchment. They strive to rise above their emotions. to not be controlled by the mind but to "watch thoughts." I experience all of these things with dp. If that is not what enlightenment is than what is your definition of it? I still don't believe it exists so I would like to hear what it actually is. Everyone has a different definition of it so i think its just bullshit and meditating is just like a way to get high from increasing adrenaline. Thats why you feel blissful when meditating. And what do you mean self is an illusion? You just are who you are, you're a human being made up of past personal experiences that live in your fucking brain.. I just dont get how you can "look into yourself" and see that you're an illusion.... please explain to me what this means


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I think, they aren't striving for detachment, they just want to be so connected with everything that the line between inside and outside blurs or disapears. Which I thnk is different from detachment


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

Actually many spiritual teachers talk about "achieving" detatchment.


----------



## HereIsEverywhere (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow, perhaps some of you should do a little research before claiming to know what meditation is all about. The closest I ever came to beating my DP was when I was meditating regularly. Neuroscientists have been studying monks and others that meditate regularly and the findings are stunning.

A lot of the lack of understanding of meditation comes from a simple lack of necessary words in the English language. The meanings of what in English get translated as "emptiness" or "detachment" are not defined in the same way AT ALL. For emptiness, think more about space. You need space or nothing can exist, therefor emptiness is not emptiness in the way we think of it, but more like space for an infinite amount of possibilities. As the sayings go, you can't light a flame that's already lit; you can't fill a cup that is already full, etc.

In short for me personally I'd explain detachment this way:

*Detachment in the DP sense comes because of a numbing, a "fog", feelings of anxiety and desperately grasping for relief, living in your own head and not in the world.
*Detachment in the Buddhist sense is a sense of calm and clarity from living in the present moment, feeling what is going on around you, experiencing it, and then releasing it, not grasping. Think of it more like objectivity.

In other words, exact opposite experiences, as the video says.

Here is a monk scientists tested (brain scans, etc) and deemed "the happiest man in the world". His book The Joy of Living is by far one of my favorite non-fiction books of all time.

/Huffington Post Article


----------



## HereIsEverywhere (Dec 22, 2008)

Micah319 said:


> many people preach that enlightenment is living without ego, or loss of self. no self. monks strive for detatchment. They strive to rise above their emotions. to not be controlled by the mind but to "watch thoughts." I experience all of these things with dp. If that is not what enlightenment is than what is your definition of it? I still don't believe it exists so I would like to hear what it actually is. Everyone has a different definition of it so i think its just bullshit and meditating is just like a way to get high from increasing adrenaline. Thats why you feel blissful when meditating. And what do you mean self is an illusion? You just are who you are, you're a human being made up of past personal experiences that live in your fucking brain.. I just dont get how you can "look into yourself" and see that you're an illusion.... please explain to me what this means


I've read several books on the topic and as far as I remember, there was no mention of adrenaline increase. In fact just the opposite. It sounds to me like you are just making things up and saying them as fact. Look it up. Meditation practice works on the brain similarly to how practicing piano does. Physical changes occur in the brain. The more you learn to meditate and calm yourself, the more you can learn to lower stress, which means LOWERING adrenaline.

If meditation is making adrenaline rush for you, and making you high, you aren't meditating. You're doing something else completely.


----------



## HereIsEverywhere (Dec 22, 2008)

Micah319 said:


> for fucks sake enlightenment isn't real.... ppl who try to actually get enlightened usually end up with dp because they meditate and look inside themselves all the time. When someone meets someone who is actually enlightened. Plz introduce me. Such a load of shit.


What people? People who aren't actually meditating and don't know what they're doing. It's fine to not believe in enlightenment, but the benefits of meditation have been scientifically proven.

"M.R.I. brain scans taken before and after the participants' meditation regimen found increased gray matter in the hippocampus, an area important for learning and memory. The images also showed a reduction of gray matter in the amygdala, a region connected to anxiety and stress. A control group that did not practice meditation showed no such changes."
Article Here

There are a bunch more articles and several books on the subject.


----------



## BobbyG (Mar 3, 2012)

Enlightment is not the RECOGNITION of NO-SELF or NOTHINGNESS. It is the realization of your connection with GOD (child of God) and your individuality/unity with the Creator (God).


----------



## SundaySeance (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't believe the meditation thing. Sorry. The story sounds like a lump of Pseudo-Science to me.

Show me an article with some sources in it, one that didn't end in "Further study is needed", and I'll buy into it. I promise.

Sort of on this topic - does anyone here feel even more lost in their DP/DR when they really think about how people believe in God and heaven. I assume almost everyone here is an Atheist or similar. Sometimes when I sit down and think that I used to believe in God and heaven, and I know a LARGE percentage of people still do - I can't even figure out how to fake myself into believing that. I'll always KNOW there isn't. And KNOW that I don't even want there to be one! And it really makes me feel like I've lost touch with what I thought was humanity.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

SundaySeance said:


> I don't believe the meditation thing. Sorry. The story sounds like a lump of Pseudo-Science to me.
> 
> Show me an article with some sources in it, one that didn't end in "Further study is needed", and I'll buy into it. I promise.
> 
> Sort of on this topic - does anyone here feel even more lost in their DP/DR when they really think about how people believe in God and heaven. I assume almost everyone here is an Atheist or similar. Sometimes when I sit down and think that I used to believe in God and heaven, and I know a LARGE percentage of people still do - I can't even figure out how to fake myself into believing that. I'll always KNOW there isn't. And KNOW that I don't even want there to be one! And it really makes me feel like I've lost touch with what I thought was humanity.


I'm not Athiest but I believe in a god. For me, god is life, the universe, everything. Some people have thoughts about believing everything is nothing, but it has to be something, otherwise we wouldn't be experiencing it. This something is my god. I don't pray to it or anything. It's more of a spiritual connection not to a person but to an energy, to everything you see around you. It doesn't have a name (Well my philosophies are very much Taoist, and they believe in the Tao) I don't believe in a person in the sky. Fair play to people who do though, I don't oppose people being any religion (Apart from crazy extremists).

I grew up "believing" in Heaven and God. but that changed for me. IMO, Christianity has over-run so many parts of the world. I just see it as a suffocating grip on those that believe it. Complete falseness. Even scaremongering. I just think about some people, If you're afraid of the devil, don't believe in it. If you're afraid God is going to punish you for your sins, then he isn't a very fucking nice guy is he? So don't believe in him. Find a spiritual path that actually makes you happy. My belief is that it was all made up to keep people on the straight and narrow. Decent people however keep on the straight and narrow and are genuinely good people because they just _are_, and they can come from any religion OR be religion-less. There is a lot of following of the crowd going on in Christianity. I also don't believe in enforcing any religion on your children just because you believe it/don't believe.

Wow sorry for that rant! By saying "you" I mean "some crazies". Obviously my rant doesn't apply to all people/Christians.

And relating to the main thread, I don't think DP is enlightenment. I would also very much like to get enlightened, if it exists. I want to be like one of those happy Zen Buddhist monks. That would be fun.


----------

